# Groundhog Day (1993)



## Dave (Mar 8, 2001)

He's having the day of his life over, and over again.

http://uk.imdb.com/Title?0107048

Both Star Trek: The Next Generation & Stargate SG-1 have had episodes with this same theme, but I actually think this was better.


----------



## Ice (Jun 22, 2001)

*lol*

This movie id highly amusing!! LOL
What did u think of it?????
~Ice~


----------



## imported_space monkey (Nov 1, 2001)

*Fantastically funny film!*

Since this was in Americas top 10 funniest films of all time I think it deserves credit:  Stars Bill Murray and Andie McDowell as TV reporters at Groundhog Day which seems like the most boring day in Murray's life... until he lives again, and again, and again...  By the end of the film he has enough time to be a perfect pianist, fantastic ice sculptor and learn 19th Century French poetry fluently!  Not bad for a day's work!  Anyway I'll post the official outline to this film!  Oh and I heard a certain episode of Stargate is based around a similar concept...


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 12, 2001)

I loved this film! what happened in the trek and sg version?


----------



## Chicky Babe (Nov 29, 2001)

*YAY!!!!!!!!!*

I so love this film!  It's great and I could watch it again and again and not get tired of it (oh whoops I already have)(!) :rolly2:  :rolly2:


----------



## nic (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: lol*



> _Originally posted by Ice _
> *This movie id highly amusing!! LOL
> What did u think of it?????
> ~Ice~ *



I seen it after everyone I knew said to me:

"What? You ain't seen Groundhog Day????"

I didn't know what all the fuss was, so I finally watched it this year and I must say, I did really like it!
I was even inspired by the end. Got me thinking how we should value every day we have. Do something new, learn something, help out other people.....

....however, it only got my thinking about it. I'm too lazy to actually go out and do it!


----------



## PrancingPony (Mar 12, 2002)

know what u mean.

that is one of the best films-i can quote the whole film...such a good script!!!


----------



## Bones (Jun 6, 2002)

This is one of my faves too.

Bill Murray can be so wonderfully deadpan but funny!


----------



## meaghan_maxwell (Feb 10, 2003)

I really liked that movie,but I dont think Its one I could watch again and again.


----------



## Status (Feb 10, 2003)

I've watched Groundhog Day more than once and haven't gotten tired of it yet. Murry is such a good comedian in most his films.



> _Origionally posted by Sinistra:
> I loved this film! what happened in the trek and sg version? _



The SG one was very amusing with Jack and Teal'c re-living the day over because of a machine built by the ancients. I don't think I'd get tired of it either.

I don't recall the ST one unless it's the one where Worf was shifting realities. It was a bit amusing but a bit more on the serious side. Worf was trying to figure out what was happening because in each reality things were a bit different. e.g. in a couple he and Troy were married.... now that was funny


----------



## meaghan_maxwell (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Status _
> *I've watched Groundhog Day more than once and haven't gotten tired of it yet. Murry is such a good comedian in most his films.
> *



I've watched Groundhog Day alot but I dont think I could sit there and watch it again and again like I do with ALOT of movies. (I mean... I watching nightmare before christmas 50 times in 2 weeks before)


----------



## misszoecat (Feb 24, 2003)

I like Groundhog Day a lot, even though I have it, the only time I ever get around to watching it is when it's on TV.  That happens with a lot of films I have, I don't bother watching them, but then suddenly they're on TV and I HAVE to watch them.

I laugh a lot at this film everytime I see it.  It's also one of those films that make me wish it could happen to me.  

Does anyone else find Ned the insurance salesman really funny or is it just me?


----------



## meaghan_maxwell (Feb 24, 2003)

Ned the insurance salesman is my hero!Anyways,Havent seen you before misszoecat!!Hullo and welcome


----------



## misszoecat (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome Meaghan.  I'm so glad I'm not the only Ned fan.  My friends give me strange looks when I laugh at him so much.  

You know, I am closing in on my second alien, maybe I will name him Ned in his honour.

Zoe
XXX


----------



## meaghan_maxwell (Feb 24, 2003)

Oh man,you definatly should!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by meaghan_maxwell _
> *
> 
> I've watched Groundhog Day alot but I dont think I could sit there and watch it again and again like I do with ALOT of movies. (I mean... I watching nightmare before christmas 50 times in 2 weeks before) *


I totally couldn't watch Groundhog Day again and again in close succession.  It definitely has some rewatch value, but back to back?  I don't think so...  It is so internally repetitive (in a good way, obviously!) that I think I would go mad watching it again and again.

I think Bill Murray is one of the best movie comedians ever to have graced the screen.


----------



## meaghan_maxwell (Feb 25, 2003)

I'd go insane too if  Iwatched it over and over again,ya know,if I wasnt already insane.


----------



## Dave (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Status _
> *The SG one was very amusing with Jack and Teal'c re-living the day over because of a machine built by the ancients. I don't think I'd get tired of it either.
> 
> I don't recall the ST one unless it's the one where Worf was shifting realities. *



I meant the episode with Kelsey Grammer (Cause and Effect) where they were stuck in a timeloop. But the one with Worf stuck in different parallel universes (Parallels) was funnier. Maybe you need someone like Worf, Teal'c or Bill Murray playing it deadpan for the comedy to work.

I'm surprised that there haven't been more films with this theme. (I can only think of 'Back to the Future Part 2'.) It seems one that can very easily be filled with comedic events.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *
> 
> I'm surprised that there haven't been more films with this theme. (I can only think of 'Back to the Future Part 2'.) It seems one that can very easily be filled with comedic events. *


I agree, however, I think using a device like that would just invite comparison to this movie - look at SG1's Window of Opportunity, it is often referred to as the 'Groundhog Day' episode.
While the time loop is a familiar device that can be successfully used in a serial tv show - to put characters we know and love into this weird situation - I think it would be hard to do it in a movie without some elements that made the entire idea fresh and new.  
Still, it is odd that someone hasn't done this already...


----------



## Dave (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> *While the time loop is a familiar device that can be successfully used in a serial tv show - to put characters we know and love into this weird situation - I think it would be hard to do it in a movie without some elements that made the entire idea fresh and new.*



That's true. The only reason that BTTF Pt 2 works so well is that BTTF Pt 1 came first.


----------



## Status (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *
> 
> I meant the episode with Kelsey Grammer (Cause and Effect) where they were stuck in a timeloop. But the one with Worf stuck in different parallel universes (Parallels) was funnier. Maybe you need someone like Worf, Teal'c or Bill Murray playing it deadpan for the comedy to work.
> ...




What a novel idea, wonder what a combination like Worf, Teal'c and Bill Murray in a film together would be like  :laugh2: 

I remember the SG episode now, thanks for reminding me... but I too thought the one with Worf much funnier, though still think Groundhog Day best


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Status _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'd watch THAT film


----------



## Annette (Mar 15, 2004)

I must admit when this film came out I absolutely HATED it. Bill Murray just really grated on my nerves!!! LOL

But now I do like it, strange isn't it as you get older your taste changes. It is a funny film and you do laugh out loud at the scenes which are repeated again and again.

I've seen it a few times now and I'm sure if it comes on again I'll probably watch it then too. LOL

annette


----------



## Stargazer1976 (Dec 18, 2004)

*Ground hog day*

I never saw the movie and was hoping someone could tell me the basic idea behind how Bill Murray keeps reliving Ground Hog day. Is it science fiction in nature?

thanks


----------



## The Master™ (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Ground hog day*

there is no reason... other than he is an insufferable ass, and mother nature or fate or whatever, decides to teach him a lesson on how to be a nice person... he is allowed to learn from his mistakes... enjoy the fun to begin with (sex with the only attractive woman he finds, kill himself over and over and over, think he is god for knowing what is going to happen, then finally learns how to be nice to everyone and saves the day)...

not like your typical "time repeating itself" scenario you might see in Star Trek or Stargate or Outer Limits or Twilight Zone...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Ground hog day*

I seem to remember it as a pretty decent film - Bill Murray constantly reliving the same scenes from a different angle each time as pretty fun viewing.


----------



## LadyFel (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Ground hog day*

It's a cool film, one of those semi-romantic, semi-journey-of-finding-oneself-comedies... I try to catch it whenever it's on TV and let myself relax...


----------



## Dave (Feb 5, 2013)

*Source Code* has a similar idea of reliving the same 8 minutes.

I just watched both again recently. I was surprised at how many times Bill Murray relives the day. I had forgotten. If someone was to count them and the ones we don't see, then it isn't inconceivable that he could learn the piano, ice sculpturing, French poetry or the lives and loves of everyone in Punxsutawney as he must have been there for a year.

Which got me thinking... the final day couldn't be a lot different to some of his earlier days. He must have practised some elements of that day before on a few occasions. So why was it the last repeated day? Obviously, because Erica stayed the night. She did that because she had fallen in love with him. That was because he made her want him; because she saw how everyone loved and respected him. She had liked him before, but only up to the point where she realised he was playing with her emotions. My point is that wasn't he playing with her emotions even more on that final day?

Or was it instead because he had finally changed? In helping all those people and getting to know them he had decided he liked them and wanted to stay?

But I have another theory, maybe it was because he had been there for one year?


----------



## J-Sun (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah, I'd have to watch it again to cite the specifics just right but it definitely had to do with Murray's character changing. Basically, he moved from being self-centered and rude and wanting to use McDowell's character to being sort of bludgeoned into being more helpful and less rude and becoming more concerned with McDowell as a person. He definitely was wowing her through all the stuff he could do but that was more her response to him than his motivation. IOW, I didn't feel like he was snowing her with magic tricks without caring about her. It was more like "I've figured out all this stuff _because_ I really care about you" or something. There was something specific, too, that did or didn't happen in the last night, but I can't remember what it was.

Anyway - this is a kind of cool movie because, while it's got all the chick-flick relationshippy things that make some people happy (and nauseate others), it has a kind of conceptual dimension that makes it interesting enough to ease the nausea.  And it's really funny.

I actually can't stand the Ned character but that just makes what happens to him in a couple of scenes all the funnier. In other words, he works in the context of the movie and is a worthwhile minor character.

Another odd thing is that you Groundhog Day _Groundhog Day_ when you watch it over and over.  But I didn't actually care for it all that much the first time I saw it as the repetitions seem very, well, repetitious. The ironic and bizarre thing is that they seem less repetitious the more you watch it. For some reason I saw it a second time and really liked it that time and have seen it probably at least a couple of times since.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 19, 2013)

I just watched this with the family, after not seeing for years.

Hadn't realised that it was a "romantic comedy" but really enjoyed it.

Especially loved the way it deals with Bill's characters development - at first bemusement, then trying to get what he wanted from it, hysteria, trying to kill himself, then trying to save other people, etc.

It was clever for the way it forced his emotional development - especially the old man that he couldn't save, no matter what.



Dave said:


> Or was it instead because he had finally changed? In helping all those people and getting to know them he had decided he liked them and wanted to stay?



I think the point was that he didn't love himself and therefore he couldn't love anyone else.

My feeling of the last day is that it was pretty natural - he made a sincere effort to help everybody, because he had already developed a love for life, therefore for himself, and therefore properly of Andie's character.

And that's why the day actually ended - he wasn't trying to gain anything, he was just trying to give. Hence why he refused to take credit for any of the good deeds he'd actually done when Andie asked.


----------



## Alex Mason (May 22, 2013)

This is one of the greatest comedies ever.


----------

